# Tribler: no maintainer, version upgrade request, net-p2p/tribler/



## sg1efc (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello:

I'd like to take this chance to Thank everyone who has helped in creating and maintaining all of the parts that go into FreeBSD.

I have searched this forum but did not get any results for the P2P (Peer To Peer) file sharing program called Tribler.

Did not find any Tribler info in this forum, did find these links though:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/net-p2p/tribler/
http://www.freshports.org/net-p2p/tribler/

tribler 4.0.4_5 net-p2p on this many watch lists=0 search for ports that depend on this port
Streaming capable P2P network client based on BitTorrent

There is no maintainer for this port.
Any concerns regarding this port should be directed to the FreeBSD Ports mailing list via ports@FreeBSD.org search for ports maintained by this maintainer
Port Added: 02 May 2007 16:25:09
License: not specified in port

Tribler is a social community that facilitates filesharing through a so called
peer-to-peer (p2p) network. A p2p network is structural different to a
server-computer structure, where every user downloads its files from one
central server. Within p2p the user/downloader becomes also an uploader to the
next user. In this way there is no central computer that provides every file
to all users.

WWW: http://www.tribler.org/

CVSWeb : Sources : Main Web Site : Distfiles Availability : PortsMon


Wondering if it would be possible to get the latest Tribler version 5.5.13 for use in FreeBSD?  I am very new to FreeBSD and learning a lot by reading a lot... also hope that I have made this request the correct way. I did try to make a request at ports@FreeBSD.org, but not certain if I would receive a response from that system.

Thanks again everyone,

sg1efc


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 19, 2012)

Does it compile? If so, does it need additional libraries or certain settings? That's all you need to provide.


----------



## sg1efc (Mar 19, 2012)

Cthulhux said:
			
		

> Does it compile? If so, does it need additional libraries or certain settings? That's all you need to provide.



Hello Cthulhux:

Thank you very much for your reply. Unfortunately I am a complete newbie at this so I have no idea if it compiles. :stud I am using PC-BSD and did try to use their new EasyPBI builder, however I received some error messages when I tried to build the PBI and am not certain how to resolve them. Posting them at PC-BSD forum to see if anyone there can help me with porting the old FreeBSD version of Tribler.

I'm hoping that someone familiar with FreeBSD can make a new port out of the newest 5.5.13 version of Tribler. Trying to read and learn on my own how to do these things, but it is going very slowly.  :r

Thanks for your help,

Sg1efc


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry if it sounds a bit arrogant to you but compiling is basic knowledge for BSD users. This is not your random click-and-done system. 

The easiest way to try it is:

`./configure ; make ; make install`

Sometimes it works out of the box.


----------



## sg1efc (Mar 19, 2012)

Cthulhux said:
			
		

> Sorry if it sounds a bit arrogant to you but compiling is basic knowledge for BSD users. This is not your random click-and-done system.
> 
> The easiest way to try it is:
> 
> ...



So all BSD users came out of their mother's wombs knowing how to compile BSD? :e  I did put in my post the "I am a complete newbie" alert.  :stud 

Thanks for your help Cthulhux.


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 19, 2012)

You also mentioned PC-BSD which is a rather ridiculous approach to BSD for me. 

Actually, I am pretty sure that there is some documentation or manual around that tells you how to compile ...


----------



## sg1efc (Mar 19, 2012)

Cthulhux said:
			
		

> You also mentioned PC-BSD which is a rather ridiculous approach to BSD for me.



I think all the very hard working people who volunteer to spend lots of their own free personal time working on PC-BSD will be disappointed in learning that you think their work is "a ridiculous approach".  



			
				Cthulhux said:
			
		

> Actually, I am pretty sure that there is some documentation or manual around that tells you how to compile ...



I have been reading a lot to try to teach myself. :stud


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 19, 2012)

So you are rather new to the *ix world at all? Because even Linux works this way. 

I do not intend to insult them who spend a lot of time and work to make PC-BSD exist, I only _guess_ that one of BSD's major strengths is that it is not made for, excuse my wording, bloody newbies but for those who want to know what happens.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2012)

Back on topic, please.


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 19, 2012)

"How can we make Tribler updates work?" was the topic.


----------



## xibo (Mar 22, 2012)

Cthulhux said:
			
		

> Does it compile? If so, does it need additional libraries or certain settings? That's all you need to provide.


It's written in python, therefore it doesn't need to compile - or at least not into an elf binary.

*T*aken from the readme:

It depends on security/py-m2crypto, x11-toolkits/py-wxPython26-unicode, and obviously lang/python26. It also depends on some "APSW aka. python-apsw >= 3.6.x (Python wrappers for SQLite database)" while no "apsw" is in ports, though I don't know whether it is installed via an option to some differently-called port.

The most troublesome issue probably is that this project seems not to have source "releases" but only allow repository access, so the maintainer would have to create the tarballs or whatever her or himself.


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 22, 2012)

If there are no source releases, how do they determine a new "version"?


----------



## sg1efc (Mar 26, 2012)

It looks like some progress has been made on updating Tribler to the newest version for FreeBSD:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=166049

I'd like to Thank Miwi, Kato and everyone else involved at FreeBSD for creating and testing the new port for all of us.


----------



## sg1efc (Dec 16, 2012)

Just wanted to Thank the people who have updated Tribler to version 6.0.2 (and Retroshare, btw), very much appreciated.


----------

